# CLT40Ks Knights of Bretonnia



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here are the first of the Bretonnian Knights I’ve been kicking around for the past year or so. Last year, the local club was going to do Fantasy, but with the new release on the way, I held off getting into it so that I wouldn’t have to learn a new rule set… And because nobody was really playing at the time.

For these Knights, I’m saving their heraldry till last… I only have about 30-40 to do, so it won’t be a big deal. Unfortuantly, I'll have about 100 archers... I'm thinking Againcourt for the theme.... 

Also, I'm not as concerned by having them too much more than on the upper end of table top quality. To be honest, I really struggle with the models... there are a lot of weird spaces (ie, big flat space where there shouldn't be...) and I don't really like the horses all that much... but I really enjoyed the game I played with them.. so I think they'll be a fun army... and perhaps I'll get better at painting them as I go along... 























































And a big group shot…. ’cause one knight isn’t nearly as impressive as a conroy of them…


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like what you have done with these guys CLT! The painting is very clean and vibrant! Is that wolf motif on the red night a transfer or a freehand? Either way it looks great. I will be following this log with interest. +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work mate, they look really impressive.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I think the Brettonian knights are brilliant minis, and you've done them justice there! The colours really stand out on them which is great! Draws the eyes to them and nothing else! Top work mate! Have some rep!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement!



Midge913 said:


> Is that wolf motif on the red night a transfer or a freehand? Either way it looks great. I will be following this log with interest. +rep


It's a transfer of a Boar that came with them... he was one of the first models I did last summer... but I had not really finished him...

I'm actually up in the air about the Brettonian transfers.... One of the issues I have is that the selection is really limited. Also, to keep them correct from a heraldry point of view... you're either putting a Gold or Silver (or yellow and white) over a color or you're putting a color over gold/silver... The sets are pretty limited... And while I could make my own transfers, I can't do them in White on my printer, which is a drag... But I'm not in a massive hurry to blazon thier shields anyway... so I have some time before I have to make a decision.... but if anyone has any good websites to order transfers from I'd appreciate it...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another project; I am not sure how you manage to keep so many going at the same time.



CLT40k said:


> ...to keep them correct from a heraldry point of view... you're either putting a Gold or Silver (or yellow and white) over a color or you're putting a color over gold/silver....


Full marks for accuracy.

Have you considered increasing the number of shields you can have per transfer using cadency?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Considered the Label... my freehand skills aren't all that.... so I hadn't gotten that complicated yet... My thought was to use field division as the primary way to get more per transfer...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Another project; I am not sure how you manage to keep so many going at the same time.


Not having children helps. Also, I have a paiting table in the living room, so I can still hang out with the wife while I paint...

Happy Wife = Happy Life


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

For this guy, I was concerned that I wasn’t getting enough penetration into the folds of the tabbard… So prior to hitting it with the army painter, I hit the area with Badab Black to try to get some more definition. Also, after I had hit it with the dull coat, I went back over the horse with a Codex Grey drybrush to bring out some more detail on the muscles and the longer hair above the hoof


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

although the horse cloth is hard to paint, you did a nice job here. Bretonian knights are a nice theme to paint. I am sure you enjoed it!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicely done. I have a plog with Brets in it as well, though I have only finished a unit of Men-at-arms. And I have to figure out how to incorporate pink and purple into as many models as possible.... :shok: They are for my daughter, who is well and truly a princess at heart. Keep up the good work, can't wait to see more.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Did a couple of test pieces for my Brettonian Archers… I’m pretty happy with how they came out… definitely gave me some clue about how to go about painting them. I want to make sure they all have a different look.. So in painting them I would go color by color and just paint different stuff on each guy… Given that fact that this will be repeated over 60+ models, I think it will work fine as long as I make sure I put some variation in the base colors I’m working with


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished up the last of the three tonight and put the blazon on thier shields… I have two more companies to go for my 2250 list... Hope you like 'em


----------

